# Pregnant Guppy



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Hi, was just wondering if you could help me, are 3 of my 4 Guppies pregnant? The fourth has just given birth (Bought from shop pregnant) and had all her babies eaten before they could say hello to the world 

Anyway, I've searched the forum for 'Pregnant Guppy' and the only useful thing was something about a gravel spot. Well, that's what I thought but I put one of my Guppy's in the (Newly Bought) breeding tank and for a few days and nothing happened, so she's been released, but depending on what you say might be recaptured.

I also have a large Golden Barb which I thought might be pregnant so she got put in but has been released also. Can someone inform me whether this fish is pregnant...or even female!!! 

Medium Pregnant Blue









Heavily pregnant Yellow and Lightly Pregnant Blue









The Golden Barb


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Your guppies could be pregnant, but to me don't look heavily pregnant.
I've had a lot of guppy births in my tank these past few months and they were huge, but it could be their first pregnancy, so they might have very few anyway,
All females will have a gravid spot, but when pregnant it will get darker and larger, from my experiences anyway.

The golden barb is an egglayer, so it would need a male to spawn with.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

get some pics from above


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Quite a hard picture to get...










From what I just saw on YouTube, they aren't pregnant...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If they are they have a while to go yet.


----------



## adam87 (Nov 16, 2010)

If you think that's heavily pregnant you should see my bigbirther who has 6/7 fry every 23-26 days. She is huge, yours don't look gravid, but it could be early days..


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

I wouldn't really rely on the so-called 'gravid spot', instead just look for a swollen belly. Females that have been kept with males can almost be given a guarantee that they'll reproduce; and even if the females are separated they can store sperm from the males and use it for several months.

Female Golden Barbs tend to be bigger and chunkier than males, and they tend to retain the full gold coloration whereas males develop a series of dark blotches down the flanks.


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah ive looked at pregnant guppies online now and mine look like nowt compared to them. 

But I think they have got bigger since i got them.


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

What does the barb require to breed and/or lay eggs and hatch them successfully. Im not wanting to breed them but don't want them to do it and the fry be eaten again either...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If they do breed, which they probably wont, the eggs will be eaten before they hatch


----------



## Limits (Aug 2, 2010)

Ok, so out of curiosity, what do you need to get them to breed? I don't want to do it, ive got 7 of them as it is but i like to know things like that.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Limits said:


> Ok, so out of curiosity, what do you need to get them to breed? I don't want to do it, ive got 7 of them as it is but i like to know things like that.


I would seperate the males from females. Feed them several times a day on bloodworm and brine shrimp for 2 or 3 weeks. Then put them into a small tank with clumps of plants and marbles covering the base for the eggs to fall between.


----------

